# home made plasma arc furnace????



## loco (Apr 27, 2008)

anyone know if it is possible to convert a plasma cutter or an arc welder to work as plasma arc furnace? and if so how? what would I need to do? 

I found a plasma cutter for $500 that a friend of the family has and since chemically processing converters seems like pulling teeth... effectively, I was considering this as an option. 

anyone have any info or insight that could help me?


----------



## Noxx (Apr 28, 2008)

I know this is possible. And you must have graphite rods. I don't know more about it sorry... Only that it generates so much heat that you can melt tungsten. Many refractories will melt...


----------



## Palladium (Apr 28, 2008)

Froggy was doing some research in this. Where you at froggy?
Get off that moped with that fat chick. :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 28, 2008)

On the subject of refractory here is the place where i use to by mine for my furnaces. If you look thru their website you will find valuable information that you can't just find anywhere else. :wink: 

http://www.sparref.com/html/home.html

They use to have vid's that showed the process. Seems they changed their web page around.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 28, 2008)

I am currently trying to commision a small plasma arc furnace. Will keep you updated,,, A welder is not a plasma furnace, but it would work for small projects.... What's the intended use?


----------



## loco (Apr 29, 2008)

dang, come on now froggy. I'll make this a tough one. I'll give you one guess and 1 clue. 

Clue: for the same reason you are looking for a plasma arc furnace. 

LOL 

- Rich

ok what modifications would be needed to make it work even if for small projects? no use in spinning my wheels. might as well give it a whirl.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 29, 2008)

loco said:


> dang, come on now froggy. I'll make this a tough one. I'll give you one guess and 1 clue.
> 
> Clue: for the same reason you are looking for a plasma arc furnace.
> 
> ...



Froggy has had a rough week. 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 29, 2008)

Could/wouldn't it be easier to use a carbon arc furnace?
Plasma from a cutter is hot air but not necessarily as hot as an arc.
maybe?

Jim


----------



## peter i (Apr 30, 2008)

The thing that would worry me about using a plasma cutter for melting, is that it is designed to melt metal and *then blow it away*.

OK for steel, but I don't like to spray values around the room.


----------



## Bernie Foley (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all,
The plasma torch i had was air arc type actually made in lebanon,nh.
Thermal dynamics made the torch itself. Temerature of the plasma arc
is sposed to be above 30,000'F and below 50,000'F...It would cut anything
that was conductive....or at least i could find....a plasma would be good and fast at cutting cats apart.....a plasma welder might be a better for a furnace......
In all my yrs of welding (40)+ I never got to do any plasma welding or see one being used....Bernie


----------

